# Need advice for location and techniques to catch some fish.



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

I am still new to the area and haven't had much luck catching anything fresh/brackishwater wise except for Bream. Can anyone shoot me some advice on where to try for something else, bass/catfish/whatever, and some techniques/lures/depths to try? I haven't been able to hook up with any old salts yet that have been able to give some guidance. I am out of Milton so Blackwater, Bear Lake, and Hurricane would be the first places that pop into mind. Love fishing some of the freshwater springs out east but not really looking to drive over an hour. Thanks ahead of time. Oh, and I have a kayak but no power boat.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I have not fished any of the waters mentioned, but if you're going for bass try an plastic worm in any shade of green. Cast around any down trees, boat docks, rocks, etc... and you will catch bass.


----------



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks Jighead. Heading out Sat so I'll see what happens.


----------



## Mad Hooker (Jun 2, 2010)

get some Zoom finesse worms in watermelon, chartreuse, or pumpkin seed... hook them through the middle of the worm so both ends dangle at each side (wacky style)... use some light line and flip them around docks, cat tails, and vegetation.. you will slay them


----------

